# Pleco and PH question



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Howdy,

Can some plecos be keeped in a higher ph ? example a ph of 8-8.2 ? I would like to put some plecos in my Tanganyikan tank. Also any suggestion on what species would be best. Would like to keep them on the small side.

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Some species can adapt, but not entirely the best conditions for plecos wellbeing and health. Plecos come from acidic water while african cichlids are from alkaline conditions. Get some bristlenose pleco as they're hardier and more adaptive to a wide range ph. Good luck


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep bnp do fine in with my Africans right at 8ph. One thing to remember is some people mimic natural parameters and some don't, both are ok and it's pretty irrelevant when we are talking about aquaruim bred and raised fish. Like if you had wild caught Africans you will want to do your best to recreate the lake for them but if you just had petsmart type Africans or basement bred locally they don't need anything special as the local source would be using our tap water that will be similar to yours. It still comes down to proper acclimation and what you want, if your wanting to breed or just keep the tank clean but they do fine. Never lost a pleco in my african tank only ever lost one I'm my dads planted and one in our nano planted. We had two growing out in the nano planted one got bigger quicker and I acclimated it from a low tech planted to my buffered African tank and three weeks later my other one left in the planted tank died and the other in a quote unquote bad environment is doing great like the others already in there so go figure eh?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for the BNP. I have a trio in my African tank. They do just fine and have been in there for 1.5 years no problems. Feed them zucchini once a week or every few weeks they will be happy


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks for all the info.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Charles has some nice size Wild BNP u should go check it out xD not sure if he sold out yet tho


----------

